

My 7yo daughter captured the essence of programming - daviferreira
https://twitter.com/fjsteele/status/434249935316615168/photo/1

======
matryoshka
Well-said. A grown-up version of this sentiment: [http://nplusonemag.com/the-
stupidity-of-computers](http://nplusonemag.com/the-stupidity-of-computers).

